# Browning???



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (11. April 2008)

Hy leutz,

da Ich auf der suche nach einer neuen Feederrolle bin bin ich auf die Browning Syntec Force Feeder Extreme gestoßen.
Das sie aber kein umliegende Händler bisher im Programm hat, wollt ich einmal Fragen, wer von euch diese Roller eventuelle schon im Einsatz hatte oder sie schon mal in de Hand gehabt hat und welchen Eindruck ihr dabei von der Rolle hattet ?

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## Pit der Barsch (11. April 2008)

*AW: Browning???*

Ich habe die Rolle bei Askari gekauft. Und nach 24 St. wieder zurück gebracht.Wohne in der Nähe.
Die Rolle hat ne Schnurverlegung unter aller Sau.:v
Vieleicht hab ich ja ein Montagsmodell gehabt.
Habe mir dann eine Daiwa geholt.


----------



## van den eynde (12. April 2008)

*AW: Browning???*

hallo,

ich kann pit nur zustimmen... die browning rollen hauen mich ganz allgemein nicht vom hocker... muss es partout aus dem hause zebco kommen, rate ich eher zu quantum ... wer auf qualitaet bei den rollen setzt, der duerfte wohl um die auf dem rollensektor fuehrenden produkte nicht umhin kommen...

gruss


----------



## der Nachwuchs (12. April 2008)

*AW: Browning???*

zu den rollen von browing kann ich nichts sagen, da ich sie nicht fische, jedoch die broweingfuttermischung finde ich ganz ordentlich!
ich bin bislang immer sehr gut mit cormoranrollen zurcht gekommen!


----------



## feedex (12. April 2008)

*AW: Browning???*

Ich bin selbst vor etwa 2 Jahren eher zufällig an die damals aktuelle Syntec-Rolle gekommen.

Das wirkte auf mich sehr pfriemelig und verkorkst in Sachen Design und Verarbeitung.
Und ich bin in Sachen Rollen niemand, der allzu hohe Ansprüche hat!

Ich habe sie dann sofort einem äusserst unsympathischen Arbeitskollegen verkauft.


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (14. April 2008)

*AW: Browning???*

*grübel*

also die Extreme Rollen, die ich in Gebrauch habe, sagen da aber was ganz anderes...

gerade in Sachen Shnurverlegung ( bespult mit einer 0,08 er Feederbraid) kann einem da nur das Herz lachen....

ich habe jetzt auch von neutralen Bewertern ausserhalb der Browningszene nur gute Sachen über diese Rolle gehört...


----------



## feedex (14. April 2008)

*AW: Browning???*

Zu Deiner Beruhigung, Helmut:

Browning-Ruten bedenke ich nur mit besten Worten!


----------



## Pit der Barsch (14. April 2008)

*AW: Browning???*



Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern schrieb:


> *grübel*
> 
> also die Extreme Rollen, die ich in Gebrauch habe, sagen da aber was ganz anderes...
> 
> ...


 
Ich bin neutral.
Fakt ist das Modell was ich hatte war unter aller Sau in der Schnurverlegung.
Vieleicht habe ich ja so ein Montagsmodell erwischt.(Hatte ich auch schon bei Penn)
So war es nun mal.|uhoh:


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (15. April 2008)

*AW: Browning???*

scheint wohl echt so...

aber bei solchen Problemen könnt ihr euch auch gern dirket an den Kundenservice in Tostedt wenden und ich bin sicher, dann wird gemeinsam eine Lösung gefunden und alle sind glücklich 

Ausserdem wäre es auch net soooo schlecht, wenn dieser Fehler, falls wirklich vorhanden, erfaßt wird und bei der nächsten Produktion abgestellt werden kann.

Man lernt ja bekanntlich nie aus


----------



## carphunter ml (25. April 2008)

*AW: Browning???*

Also ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meinen browning rollen habe die Carboxy und neu die Black Magic und ich muß sagen es sind top teile!!! Würde mir auch immer wieder welche zulegen von denen!


----------



## bertwert6 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Browning???*

Hallo Bomber Pilot
will nicht wieder alles neu schreiben deshlb hier rein kopiert
habe einem Vereinskollegen die Browning Xtreme 760 Force Feeder besorgt
habe selbst die Balzer Distance Future 650 was eine Super Rolle ist und auch für extrem weite Würfe gebraucht werden kann,da diese eine Konische Spule hat.Dies bewirkt das die Schnur bedeutend besser von der Rolle läuft.Damit werfe ich am Rursee so weit wie kaum ein anderer und !!!!! fange Fische. (natürlich dementsprechende Rute) Dann noch die Shimano Aspire 4000RA ist dann schon Spitzenklasse und schon wieder viel teurer


----------



## Evil-f (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Browning???*

Gleicher Beitrag die 5te#d


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Browning???*

browningruten und zubehöhr sind voll oki.
habe 2 rollen v. browning gehabt , und bin 2x damit auf den arrrrrsch gefallen-werde mir nie wieder ne rolle von browning kaufen.aber jede firma hat seine qualitäten woanders.-ich fische ne stange von faps-bin super zufrieden damit-die feederruten von denen sind shit.....

aber ist nur meine meinung,vieleicht habt ihrja bessere erfahrungen gemacht


stefan


----------



## Wasserspeier (17. August 2009)

*AW: Browning???*

Ihr sprecht ja von der rolle hier, oder?

http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...ForceXtreme&cName=Rollen-RollenmitFrontbremse

Ist die Schnurverlegung jetzt wirklich so schlecht oder war das ne defekte Rolle?


----------



## Andal (17. August 2009)

*AW: Browning???*

Ich fische die Flatliner 855, die Rotator, die Carboxy Classic und eine Black Magic FD. Von schlechter Schnurverlegung kann da keine Rede sein, außer vielleicht bei der Rotator, denn bei einer Centre Pin ist der Angler bekanntlich ja der Verleger selber. Ich habe aber auch keinen Plan von Rollen, ich fische ja erst seit 43 Jahren.

Die Force Feeder würde ich mir aber auch nicht zulegen. Die wirkt irgendwie nicht ausgegoren, billig gemacht und wackelig; ich hatte sie mal für einen Tag am Rhein an der Rute. 25er Mono verlegt sie allerdings gut.

Fazit: Kauf dir lieber eine Flatliner.|wavey:


----------



## nostradamus (18. August 2009)

*AW: Browning???*

Hallo Andal,

ich kann dir nur zustimmen. die flatli. habe ich auch und sie ist echt ok. die Force Xtreme hat und wird mich nicht überzeugen !!
ich persönlich finde auch die carboxys sehr schön zum fischen.

viel spaß noch

nosta

|krach:


----------



## Sensitivfischer (18. August 2009)

*AW: Browning???*



Wasserspeier schrieb:


> Ihr sprecht ja von der rolle hier, oder?
> 
> http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...ForceXtreme&cName=Rollen-RollenmitFrontbremse
> 
> Ist die Schnurverlegung jetzt wirklich so schlecht oder war das ne defekte Rolle?



Hinsichtlich Matchangeln, Feedern usw. hat Browning wirklich gute Produkte am Markt.
Ob Ruten, Futterfertigmischungen oder Kleinteile, sehr geile Sachen gibts da.
Bloß gerade die Rolle gehört meiner Meinung nach definitiv nicht zu den empfehlenswerten, so sympatisch ihre Weitwurfspule auch aussieht.
Die Konzeption davon war bestimmt ne gute Idee, aber das Endprodukt ist leider daneben.


----------



## fisherb00n (18. August 2009)

*AW: Browning???*

Sonst versuch es doch mal mit einer Dura Chrome von DAM...die haben zwar einen sehr stolzen Preis (je nach Sonder- oder Angebot 70-120€) sind aber unverwüstlich und laufen und laufen...
Ich fische selber eine Dura...die Investition habe ich nie bereut...


----------



## Wasserspeier (18. August 2009)

*AW: Browning???*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich fische die Flatliner 855, die Rotator, die Carboxy Classic und eine Black Magic FD. Von schlechter Schnurverlegung kann da keine Rede sein, außer vielleicht bei der Rotator, denn bei einer Centre Pin ist der Angler bekanntlich ja der Verleger selber. Ich habe aber auch keinen Plan von Rollen, ich fische ja erst seit 43 Jahren.
> 
> Die Force Feeder würde ich mir aber auch nicht zulegen. Die wirkt irgendwie nicht ausgegoren, billig gemacht und wackelig; ich hatte sie mal für einen Tag am Rhein an der Rute. 25er Mono verlegt sie allerdings gut.
> 
> Fazit: Kauf dir lieber eine Flatliner.|wavey:


Vielen Dank. Deine Tips sind bei mir immer ganz oben. 

Gibts eine der besagten Rollen auch mit Freilauf?


----------



## Andal (18. August 2009)

*AW: Browning???*

Aus der Black Magic Serie gibt es Freiläufer, kleine Freiläufer zum Feedern.


----------



## Wasserspeier (19. August 2009)

*AW: Browning???*



Andal schrieb:


> Aus der Black Magic Serie gibt es Freiläufer, kleine Freiläufer zum Feedern.


aber auch mit flacher spule? Die Freiläufer haben irgendwie alle nur tiefe Spulen und ich will weit raus.


----------



## haenschen (21. August 2009)

*AW: Browning???*



Wasserspeier schrieb:


> aber auch mit flacher spule? Die Freiläufer haben irgendwie alle nur tiefe Spulen und ich will weit raus.


 bespul doch die tiefen spulen mit 0815 schnur das du die denn vorgespult hast und die spule denn entsprechend flach ist 
mfg


----------



## nostradamus (22. August 2009)

*AW: Browning???*

na,

verrate ihm nicht alles :q:q:q 

lach


----------



## Borg (22. August 2009)

*AW: Browning???*

Also ich fische die Browning Force Feeder X-treme seit etwa 3 Monaten. Ich finde die Rolle vom Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis her völlig OK. Man kann sehr weit damit werfen und mit der Schnurverlegung hatte ich auch keine Probleme bisher. Wobei ich natürlich sagen muss, dass meine erste Rolle auch ein Montagsgerät war! 5 Würfe, danach hatte sie komlplett blockiert, da ging dann nichts mehr. Problemlos umgetauscht und seit dem eigentlich sehr zufrieden.

Gruß,
Borg


----------

